# Hesston 5500 baler switch for electric tie



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey guys just picked up a 5500 and the tie is electric, I need some ideas and pictures on how the electric tie switch should be mounted, hung and made up.

the wires are just handing short at the front of the baler, so I will need to make it up from the baler to machine,

what size wire? how should I feed the 3 way switch, can I just make up a box at the end of a cord and feed it with a hot our of my plug on rear of machine.

thanks


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Could try going to Agco parts and see if you can find a diagram or schematic.

Word of advice, you have to be using IE 5.5 or newer, will not work with Firefox. May work with Chrome or some others.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

i had a 5500 run fused power to a spring return 2 way switch and it will work fine just suggestion though, if you make a 2nd twine tube and tack weld it to the first ( side by side) you will speed up your tying time big time it really helps


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks for advice can you email me with more specific information on the 2nd twine tube....you can send me a private message if posting is too long...how did you have yours switched and how does it work, did you have to have a two way switch. I am thinking the center position is nothing, one direction from center moves it out and the other position from center moves it back in? does that sound right?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

You need a double pole, double throw (DPDT) switch. It will have six terminals. Wire + and - to the center terminals, run wire diagonally connecting each opposite corner terminal, then wire your tie motor to the terminals on one end. My Hesston 5580 manual has schematics in it. I'll try to scan and post them.


----------

